# Car Audio Nationals (CAN) is Proud to Announce the 2008 CAN Finals – Sponsored by ARC



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Car Audio Nationals is pleased to announce that its final event of the season, a culmination of prestigious car audio sound quality competition prize money shows, will take place at the Georgia International Convention Center on September 20-21, 2008. CAN is the ONLY car audio sound quality sanctioning organization that awards its winners with a cash-prize pay-out, and we will be doing it once again in Atlanta, Georgia the third weekend of September.

We have secured the services of several world-class sound quality judges, industry legends, and former world champions to determine “the best of the best” in the CAN competition. Our judging staff includes Richard Clark, Richard Inferrera, Micah Sheveloff, Dave MacKinnon, Bob Johann, and many more (full judges biographies are available on www.caraudionationals.com; you can also find biographies of pre-registered competitors there as well). 

The CAN Finals will be co-located with the Motorsports Nationals car show, which features an array of activities, live music, models, a terrific car show, and more.

In addition to the ONLY Sound Quality Series with a cash prize with events sanctioned by IASCA, MECA and USACi, we are pleased to announce that the final Car Audio Nationals Event in 2008 will include an IASCA Territorial Key Event, and the MECA Georgia State Finals, with a CASH purse in Sound Quality and Sound Pressure Level (SPL) classes. Additionally, our SPL competition will be an IASCA World Record Event, with IASCA’s Executive Director Moe Sabourin officiating. For MECA SPL, we will be setting Georgia State Records at this State Championship Event. The following is our schedule of events:



Saturday – September 20th

8:00 AM – Move in. Registration Begins for Car Audio Nationals, IASCA & MECA

9:00 AM – MECA Sound Quality and SPL Judging.

9:00 AM – IASCA Sound Quality and IdbL Judging.

10:00 AM – Car Audio Nationals Sound Quality Judging.

5:00 PM – MECA Trophies.

7:00 PM – Car Audio Nationals Trophies.

Sunday – September 21st 
8:00 AM – Move in.
9:00 AM – IASCA Sound Quality and IdBL Judging.
5:00 PM – IASCA Trophies.

We have secured interior spaces for Sound Quality Competitors and those spaces will be available to pre-registered participants first and only available to on-site registrations on a space available basis. You can pre-register at www.caraudionationals.com.

We will be having a full schedule of events and look forward to seeing you there!


----------

